# Ottawa Jam Part Deux - 24 November 2019



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito and I would like to setup another little jam session at Record Runner Studios on Colonnade Road (where we where last time). I've volunteered to coordinate it this time around.

I've booked the large studio for Sunday, November 24th from 13:00 to 16:00.

If you're interested, send me a PM with your email and I'll send you a Google Docs link where the players names and song sheets will be kept. Let me know what you'll be doing (drums, bass, vocals, acoustic, etc).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I've booked the large studio for *Sunday, November 24th from 13:00 to 16:00* but we can change this date if it's no good.


If "GC Style" is used, your date and time doesn't show.

Have a great jam!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh, OK, changed it back to normal.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Suggested song list so far and I have the song sheets for all of these.

Blow at High Dough - Tragically Hip
Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band
China Grove - Doobie Brothers
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
Down by the River - Neil Young
Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty
Rain Down on Me - Blue Rodeo
Rockin' in the Free World - Neil Young

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones

Tequila Sunrise - The Eagles

Turn the Page - Bob Seger


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Oh, OK, changed it back to normal.


Still not showing unless you left click on the mouse and move over it while holding the left mouse button down.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Still not showing unless you left click on the mouse and move over it while holding the left mouse button down.


I had to re-type it, couldn't get it to reset to normal. Is it OK now?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I had to re-type it, couldn't get it to reset to normal. Is it OK now?


Yes


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds great, I’m pretty sure I can come. I can play guitar or bass or sing, whatever is needed. I told Chito I would pay for the next one, so if you want me to get the tab for the rental let me know, I’m happy to do it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Sounds great, I’m pretty sure I can come. I can play guitar or bass or sing, whatever is needed. I told Chito I would pay for the next one, so if you want me to get the tab for the rental let me know, I’m happy to do it.


Thanks man! I'm good to chip in too. I'll know more of what we need as we get closer to the event. Bring your voice though, and a dynamic mic if you have one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, for sure. I have a couple of old SM-58’s kicking around. I’ll bring them along.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe they have mics at the studio. Just need to let them know how many we need.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I believe they have mics at the studio. Just need to let them know how many we need.


Yeah, I was chatting with Paul and he suggested that if the studios are really busy, it might be a good idea to bring an extra mic or two just in case. I'll be bringing my SM-58 as I don't like using someone else's mic.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Sounds great, I’m pretty sure I can come. I can play guitar or bass or sing, whatever is needed. I told Chito I would pay for the next one, so if you want me to get the tab for the rental let me know, I’m happy to do it.


We now have a bass player and a drummer. 8 peeps have signed up so far.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Suggested song list so far and I have the song sheets for all of these.
> 
> Blow at High Dough - Tragically Hip
> Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band
> ...


What, no Wagon Wheel ? LOL. Just messin with you guys. Have a great jam. Cant be there unfortunatly.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> What, no Wagon Wheel ? LOL. Just messin with you guys. Have a great jam. Cant be there unfortunatly.


Darn. Next time I hope.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, I was chatting with Paul and he suggested that if the studios are really busy, it might be a good idea to bring an extra mic or two just in case. I'll be bringing my SM-58 as I don't like using someone else's mic.


Yeah, the studio ones are usually a bit smelly and stuff too, just saying...


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

So... I've never played with a band. I can't read music for guitar (piano lessons were a longgggg time ago). I've strummed since high school, and spent the last couple years working on lead. I just turned 47 last week, lol. I can play lead on some of the songs on the list already... but I don't know if I'm good enough to take a spot. I've got a bunch of guitars, a couple of big amps... and this thread makes me nervous/excited.

I'd love to come hang out with you guys. Tell me more about the session. I could potentially bring a couple people if needed. Brother in law is a bassist that used to play in a band (and for others), and my buddy at work is the music teacher/pro drummer.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> So... I've never played with a band. I can't read music for guitar (piano lessons were a longgggg time ago). I've strummed since high school, and spent the last couple years working on lead. I just turned 47 last week, lol. I can play lead on some of the songs on the list already... but I don't know if I'm good enough to take a spot. I've got a bunch of guitars, a couple of big amps... and this thread makes me nervous/excited.
> 
> I'd love to come hang out with you guys. Tell me more about the session. I could potentially bring a couple people if needed. Brother in law is a bassist that used to play in a band (and for others), and my buddy at work is the music teacher/pro drummer.


Sounds like a good fit to me. 

Play what you feel comfortable with, its a pretty relaxed atmosphere. The space is medium sized, a 20-30 watt tube combo would be lots I think-there are a couple in the room as well feel free to use them-and bring your favourite guitar. If you like to sing that's good as well. 

I think SweetRide has a drummer, but check and see. I will play bass if needed, but if you know someone who actually LIKES to play bass it that might be an asset.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> I'd love to come hang out with you guys. Tell me more about the session. I could potentially bring a couple people if needed. Brother in law is a bassist that used to play in a band (and for others), and my buddy at work is the music teacher/pro drummer.


The last time we did this, there were 7 guitar players, Moe did all the bass parts and we had 1sweetride's brother doing the drums for us. Moe is coming but he can also sit in on keys outside of singing too. Vocals was handled by zdogma, Moe and 1sweetride. BTW I believe Moe is in this forum but hardly comes. He is in the facebook invite though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm really disappointed that Mark/1sweetride didn't include "Slow blues in A" on the list.

I'm interested in attending, but need to confirm my schedule.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bumping this thread as a reminder that song suggestions (along with the chord sheets) are welcome. We have enough participants now but if you want to be on a waiting list, please PM me with your email.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> The last time we did this, there were 7 guitar players, Moe did all the bass parts and we had 1sweetride's brother doing the drums for us. Moe is coming but he can also sit in on keys outside of singing too. Vocals was handled by zdogma, Moe and 1sweetride. BTW I believe Moe is in this forum but hardly comes. He is in the facebook invite though.


Someone else offered to play bass. Want me to see if they still want to do that and we can setup Moe on keys?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Someone else offered to play bass. Want me to see if they still want to do that and we can setup Moe on keys?


Sounds good to me. I'll let Moe know.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Someone else offered to play bass. Want me to see if they still want to do that and we can setup Moe on keys?


Uh, yeah that was me-Moe is way better and can sing while playing bass. I can’t, really, don’t do it enough. But not a problem, just let me know so I can learn them on bass it will take me a couple of hours to work the songs out.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Uh, yeah that was me-Moe is way better and can sing while playing bass. I can’t, really, don’t do it enough. But not a problem, just let me know so I can learn them on bass it will take me a couple of hours to work the songs out.


Ok! We're not looking for perfection, this is about having fun. Yeah, bring your bass. No amp needed, they have bass amps there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll let Moe know.


Does Moe want to use the studio's keyboard? It's a nice one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Does Moe want to use the studio's keyboard? It's a nice one.


He probably won't mind it, but I'll ask him. It shouldn't be an issue. He's probably not bringing his keys...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I asked Moe and he's cool with it. But he's not bringing his keys. He'll use the one that the studio has.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can bring a small controller and a MIDI tone generator or two.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I sat down with your song suggestions, 1Sweet, really good stuff. I'll add a few suggestions this week, but even if we did those it would be great. 

IF we're dropping blues in A may I respectfully submit:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sure, just throw whatever you want into the Google Drive folder.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting those of you who I have not met b4....!
HNG^%$


1SweetRide said:


> Ok! We're not looking for perfection, this is about having fun. Yeah, bring your bass. No amp needed, they have bass amps there.


....do they have a PA that I can plug my acoustic guitar into? My acoustic amp is a back breaker so I only lug it around when I need it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Looking forward to meeting those of you who I have not met b4....!
> HNG^%$
> 
> 
> ....do they have a PA that I can plug my acoustic guitar into? My acoustic amp is a back breaker so I only lug it around when I need it.


Yes, just bring a cable. 1/4 or XLR is fine.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey all, we may need a bass player (well, we have a drummer and a few rhythm players so not absolutely needed), so if anyone also wants to bring a bass just in case, that would be great. No amp needed, the studio has amps.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well Moe can still play bass for us instead.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I really like the idea of having keys though. I can ask the bass player in our band if he can come out too.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I can bring a bass. someone else better play it though bahahaha. I can sub on drums better than bass.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I can bring a bass. someone else better play it though bahahaha. I can sub on drums better than bass.


My drummer can't play bass at all so you've got that going for you.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> My drummer can't play bass at all so you've got that going for you.


I’ll bring the bass.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys, Sunday's coming up quick. Just a reminder to throw any songs you want to try into Google Docs or bring about 10 copies to the jam. I'll pickup a few snacks and maybe a beer or two. Look forward to seeing you all this coming weekend.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Huge shout out to @1SweetRide for putting this on; that was a hoot. It was great to meet everyone too, see ya at the next one!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice meeting you, and a fun time. Missed Chito and Mr. Zed.
Next time I'll have to do the "assigned reading.GF^%@ 

I can't believe that I didn't notice I had plugged the cable from the larger speaker cab I brought into the footswitch jack. I was wondering why I couldn't change from overdrive to clean channel by pressing the appropriate button on the amp. Duh! But I enjoyed playing my MIDI guitar out for the very first time.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

It was a REALLY good time. 

I’ve had a lot of negative stuff this month (my dad died suddenly, and unexpectedly-we were very close) and this has been a really positive and helpful for me-thanks to everyone for putting up with my minimally practiced bass playing. I will gladly come next time and hopefully I can play guitar again-but I’ll try bass again if needed.

Many thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to have missed it. Had to work. Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

zdogma said:


> It was a REALLY good time.
> 
> I’ve had a lot of negative stuff this month (my dad died suddenly, and unexpectedly-we were very close) and this has been a really positive and helpful for me-thanks to everyone for putting up with my minimally practiced bass playing. I will gladly come next time and hopefully I can play guitar again-but I’ll try bass again if needed.
> 
> Many thanks!


Your bass playing was really excellent..!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Huge shout out to @1SweetRide for putting this on; that was a hoot. It was great to meet everyone too, see ya at the next one!


This was fun. Everyone got to play every song and we we had some great solos from the group. The blues jam at the end was really neat. Time went by so fast. Shout-outs to:

Zdogma for being brave enough to try bass (it was great) and he's got a beautiful MusicMan Stingray bass, just killer.
mhammer for bringing the best salsa in Canada. Really, there's nothing else like it.
mhammer for the interesting sounds, the tuba was especially weird and added a certain "I'm a rebel" sound to our tunes. Lol, you had to be there.
Everyone else for bringing their great sense of camaraderie and making this another great day to remember.
We'll be doing another one towards the end of January to stay tuned. P.S. The photo below illustrates my new nickname for mhammer: "The Fiddler".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was searching for a song-appropriate patch on my FB-01. The Casio MIDI guitar lets me change programs/patches from the fretboard. But you have to know what notes on what strings are associated with what patches, and honestly, I haven't played the units enough to have them committed to memory.

Thanks for the nod on the salsa. Thank Farm Boy for having plum tomatoes on sale this week. And thanks to you for helping to organize. You need a bigger amp next time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kind of missed this entire thread but glad you guys had a good jam this year.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> P.S. The photo below illustrates my new nickname for mhammer: "The Fiddler".
> View attachment 281314


He’s a Sorcerer...conjuring up sounds! lets add Paranoid to the next set list..! #ringmodulator


----------

